# Losing my best friend.



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is probably not the place, but I feel like my heart is going to burst and I have come to see some of you as friends here. Today I found out the "kidney" infection we have been treating the past 2 months for my just turned 10 (on Oct. 12) rat terrier, is actually a mass. Her right kidney isn't even a kidney shape its so huge. Xrays done this afternoon. Just told the hubby a short bit ago. Izzabelle has been his girl for a very long time. She's not really eating or drinking. Mass is shoving her internal organs out of place. Just absolutely sick and heart broke.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im so sorry to hear that 7chicks. we become so attached to our animals that it breaks our hearts when this kind of thing happens, and sometimes we have to make a desision that we dont want to make. but whats best for our animals must come first.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear this 7chicks. It's is very hard on anyone to even think of losing a companion. Please know we are here for you and just hope the best in this situation.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am very sorry 7chicks. I lost my best friend and canine soulmate Charlie Girl to kidney cancer in 2009. Despite now having our two "boys" Jax and Kane, not a day goes by that I don't miss my Charlie Girl. (((HUGS)))


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is my girl Izzabelle. My other rat is staying close with her. Keeps crying when she lays down next to Izzabelle. My sister-in-law is coming over this morning to check on her for us. I can't miss class since its only once a week. Thankfully its a short class day but still means I'm gone for about 4 hours. Work tomorrow but since I work home health, I'll just take the girls with me. They go every now and then anyway. They get bundled up super warm when they go with. Least I can keep an close on her that way.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry 7chicks! Thats a beautiful picture. Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. We all have to go threw it??? I heard a saying once... * It's better to have love and lost then to never have loved at all.* It really hurts...so sorry. .... Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Jen. We just keep holding our breath. Stopped at the vets on my way home for some pain pills to keep her comfortable. She did eat for me this a.m. Making her some food special for in a bit that will give her nutrients and be easy on the belly. Little fart climbed right up to perch on my shoulders like always when I picked her up so I could carry her outside to go potty when I got home. Bless her heart. Zoey kept smelling in the area that has the mass last night. She'd sit back, look at us, and cry. She knows big sister isn't right. 

Pic of Zoey (left) with Izzabelle about 2 weeks after we brought Zoey home from a shelter this past March. The two always nap together.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

You probably don't realize how this is affecting all of us animal lovers. Keep your chin up, as this is all part of the big guy's plan upstairs!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry about this! That's the bad thing about loving pets, is having to say goodbye. Again, so sorry! She's beautiful!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

She is lucky to have someone like you ... I will keep you both in my thoughts.

(hugs)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Sundancers. Thank you all of you. Just need the support right now so I came here for it.  Yesterday's visit at the vet's just blew me away. Results were not what any of us were expecting. We had thought maybe a blockage from kidney stones or something on that order. Ended up being called off work tomorrow so I'm rather relieved. Work the weekend but the hub is off so he'll be able to keep an eye on her then. Been a blessing my in-laws have been coming over in between times to potty her and check on her. Mother-in-law lives about 5 houses down from us and sister-in-law about a mile away. Thank god for good friends and family!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel your pain! My prayers are with you... {{ Hugs }} Jen


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Losing a pet who is loved so much is very difficult.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry! They really are our babies, they touch and change our lives everyday.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, its been 6 days since I got the news of the tumor Izzabelle has. I don't know what happened, but starting last night she perked up. Today when I got home from work, she ran to greet me at the door! She ran out to potty. Ran to the far end of the yard to finish the job then ran in to get a drink of water! Plain water! She hasn't drank plain water in a week at least! She ate her regular dry dog food! Last night and this afternoon! She had been running a fever off & on over the weekend. Her little head was blazing hot. This evening, its nice and cool. Gosh I hope this isn't one of those sudden up-swings before the bad. I hope beyond hope, that maybe, just maybe, her vet was wrong. That maybe all those antibotic shots she was getting for a kidney infection for the past 2 months worked. The antibiotic put on her anal glands last Tuesday for her infected glands taking till now to work so all will be okay ... Her eyes are bright. Washed her face twice now. No yips from pain when my exuberant younger rat terrier Zoey jumps into the dog bed with her. No belly tenderness at all right now. I mean I was told last Wednesday that there's nothing more to do for her. To bring her home, keep her comfortable as possible with pallative care; call if I needed anything. Her diet for a week has been wild long grain rice with boiled hamburger heated up with a good dose of water to get her to take in fluids. We also cooked her up a couple eggs. Keep your fingers crossed that all will be all right and the diagnosis was wrong. That would be the greatest gift of all!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My aunt who worked at a vet's office for years called my ma about Izz this evening. She thinks she was totally misdiagnosed! Going to request my x-rays and have a 2nd opinion done with in the next week or so. Said that all the symptoms were wrong for the diagnosis. If I shelled out all that $$$ for nothing! Glad if all is going to be fine but dang, this woman took me to the cleaners!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

7chicks said:


> My aunt who worked at a vet's office for years called my ma about Izz this evening. She thinks she was totally misdiagnosed! Going to request my x-rays and have a 2nd opinion done with in the next week or so. Said that all the symptoms were wrong for the diagnosis. If I shelled out all that $$$ for nothing! Glad if all is going to be fine but dang, this woman took me to the cleaners!


Man that sort of thing really pisses me off! Unethical people who take advantage of people who adore their critters! Blessed be the good guys! All good things for your Izzy's return to health!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Alas, after going to a different vet, ultrasound, x-ray, and biopsy confirmed she has renal cancer. Holding my breath now because I don't how much time is left. Cancer has drained her body from every ounce of fat and muscle. She eats very little and sleeps a lot. She started throwing up yesterday. I'm not sure if lymphoma follows the same course as it does in the humans I take care of or not so I'm not real sure what more to watch for. She is on prednisone. I broke the dose down to 1/2 two times daily. The prescribed 10 mg/day was just way too much. Zoey continues to be continuously at Izzabelle's side. If she is going to play, she get out of the bed for a short bit and play on the floor then bring her toy back to the bed with her to lay down beside Izz again. 

This original vet I went to was not happy that I went to a different vet an hour away. Left me a rather snide voicemail about it. She told me to go to a place in WI that is a good 4 hours away and $1500 to walk in the door just to have an ultrasound done. She would not tell me it was cancer, only lead on that that's what was wrong.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, like it's not bad enough. Makes you wonder why people have to be such butts, especially when they know the situation. So sorry. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's why I stopped practicing vet medicine. If I don't behave like them, I get fired. And I've been fired a lot of times. I refuse to be all about the money. Now I'm in economic ruin myself for lack of employment in my profession.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> That's why I stopped practicing vet medicine. If I don't behave like them, I get fired. And I've been fired a lot of times. I refuse to be all about the money. Now I'm in economic ruin myself for lack of employment in my profession.


I had the same issues as a nurse. And the insurance costs!!! It isn't about the patient it's about the $$$$. It was incredibly sad and depressing. I help more people now than I ever did when I was practicing. But, like you, I am poor. Ah the high price of ethics!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Alas, after going to a different vet, ultrasound, x-ray, and biopsy confirmed she has renal cancer. Holding my breath now because I don't how much time is left. Cancer has drained her body from every ounce of fat and muscle. She eats very little and sleeps a lot. She started throwing up yesterday. I'm not sure if lymphoma follows the same course as it does in the humans I take care of or not so I'm not real sure what more to watch for. She is on prednisone. I broke the dose down to 1/2 two times daily. The prescribed 10 mg/day was just way too much. Zoey continues to be continuously at Izzabelle's side. If she is going to play, she get out of the bed for a short bit and play on the floor then bring her toy back to the bed with her to lay down beside Izz again.
> 
> This original vet I went to was not happy that I went to a different vet an hour away. Left me a rather snide voicemail about it. She told me to go to a place in WI that is a good 4 hours away and $1500 to walk in the door just to have an ultrasound done. She would not tell me it was cancer, only lead on that that's what was wrong.


((((hugs to you and yours))))


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks patlet. Hubby keeps getting after me to do something to fix this but I can't fix cancer. Its an imminent diagnosis and all I can do is help Izzabelle through the hideous ride that it is and let her know she is the most loved little girl in the world. I don't know how the patients I care for and their families deal with this disease because its exhausting mentally & physically. I am hoping the 2nd vet we went to will answer my email I sent last night with all my questions and concerns. They told me if I can had any questions to let them know so ... I appreciate the straight up honesty they gave me so I will stay with them for future pet care even though the first vet office is much more conveniently close home. It helps to be able to "talk" to you all on here. Gets lonely here dealing with this alone. Hubby not much help since he only fights with me about it. I understand he is hurting too but so am I and I'm doing the very best that I can for Izzabelle as I always have. I can't save the world although I give my best to try.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There's a great book called Outsmart your cancer and its about $20. Also good movies about Gerson therapy that cures cancer. Also Forks over Knives about cures for heart disease, diabetes and cancer. Proven over and over again. Then there's Protocel sold OTC as a vitamin/nutritional supplement that also cures (not just treats) cancer. All these things work very very well but the knowledge is suppressed by big Pharma and the AMA because treatment without cure is big $$$$$. 

Love to you all.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I am sorry for your health concerns for your beloved pet...we left a caring but expensive vet for a closer vet...then I found a vet associated with M'shoogy's Rescue norh of St.Joseph Mo...they take care of all my animals...I don't have to worry about my animals alone...they do everything I need they to do...that they are capable of doing...If it is too expensive for me...they let me do time payments...but we care for a bunch of animals...and I do all the required shots...deworming...spays...neuters...so for that..
I think when I need time to pay for bigger procedures...They work with me. Most vets don't extend that kind of help.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

These vets my way offer PetCare I think it was it was called. Its a credit card with an insane interest rate if you can't pay the full amount in so many months Care Credit - same one for humans. Izzabelle made it through Christmas. Just when I think this is it, she pulls through. Hasn't eaten a bite for me yet today and its already after 2 p.m. She did get up and get a long drink about an hour ago. Only thing she's had since yesterday afternoon. I had family here yesterday (just my parents & sister) so it may have wiped her out more today. I wasn't willing to make her travel even to her "grandma's" house for as up & down as she has been health wise. Vet never did answer my email from Sunday either. Told me if I had any questions as we travel this path, to let them know.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> That's why I stopped practicing vet medicine. If I don't behave like them, I get fired. And I've been fired a lot of times. I refuse to be all about the money. Now I'm in economic ruin myself for lack of employment in my profession.


That's so sad for you. We have an awesome group of vets here. We have had many an emergency and or things happen to our pets. A handful of times they did a consult and didn't charge us a thing. Don't get me wrong, we have several clinics that ate all about the money. They will not get any of mine however.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry 7chicks....it's so heartbreaking to lose a pet. We lost our 16 year old cat to kidney failure in July. We had been treating him with antacids and subQ fluids but in the end we had to make the hard decision to help him pass. Luckily we have an amazing cat vet and she was so totally amazing. It was so peaceful. The grief was hard,, making the decision was probably the hardest part, but afterwar we felt relief he was no longer suffering. Have you been given the option to give SubQ fluids?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Vet hasn't even gotten back to me. Not happy about that and I will be calling them in between my work visits today! She's been throwing up non-stop all night. Did get a 1/2 dose of prednisone down her at 4 a.m. Last night was the first time she has made it known she was hurting.  She's very restless. Still lets you know when she needs outside to be sick or go potty. Sweet little angel she is.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It doesn't sound like your current situation can last long. If she's restless, likely she's either nauseous or painful. Either is not a good way to live. Doesn't sound like it will be long now. Steroids may not be the best response. Just my opinion.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah Energyvet, I think we are on the same page. It sounds like Izzy is in pain now and her quality of life is changing for the worse. I hate to see suffering. It is always a difficult decision, but as I learned in nursing school, "who's needs are being met"? Sometimes, we hang on when we should let go. My heart goes out to Izzy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine too and its breaking all over again for the 100th time. Vet said it is renal failure now like I thought. Just needed to know where I was at in this whole sad mess. Hubby has been home with her. She's been resting with him on the couch since I left this morning. I think its time. He is not ready to make the trip. I won't be home tomorrow at all - long work day. She has held on longer than anyone thought she would. I don't like this. Not that anyone does.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

VickiGG said:


> So sorry 7chicks....it's so heartbreaking to lose a pet. We lost our 16 year old cat to kidney failure in July. We had been treating him with antacids and subQ fluids but in the end we had to make the hard decision to help him pass. Luckily we have an amazing cat vet and she was so totally amazing. It was so peaceful. The grief was hard,, making the decision was probably the hardest part, but afterwar we felt relief he was no longer suffering. Have you been given the option to give SubQ fluids?


I have been giving my cat subQ fluids for over a year now. He is still doing well with getting them once a week. We are very fortunate. He is 13, I refer to him as my only son. I am so glad he is still doing well. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Kahiltna - it's AMAZING how Sub Q fluids help those in renal failure isn't it. We had some really great days with our cat. He lasted well for several months and we had time to deal with making the hard decision. 

7chicks. See if vet will give Sub Q fluids while your husband comes to terms with decision. It helps them with the toxins which they can't now get rid of. And there's an antacid for animals (not like ours) which helps the vomitting. As its the acid which makes them vomit. Then they won't eat. Both low cost treatments which will help the last days be more bearable. Xx


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

O Sevenchicks! This is a very trying time for you! I know in my heart that Izzy loves you and knows that you are trying to do what's best for her. (((hugs)))


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Had the heart to heart talk. My work schedule is thankfully lighter than originally tomorrow but I still have a full day. We will have to take her in tomorrow late afternoon. I would so much rather have a had her this whole time to love than to have never known her at all. She's been just the most wonderful friend I have ever had. Smart too! Gets that from her "mom" I always say.  Now my hubby understands a bit of my world of hospice. Its a hard job and now he knows why I come home in the moods that I do sometimes. I'm glad too that we brought home Zoey, our shelter rescue last March. She was an unplanned addition that has been a joy to Izzabelle & us. She will be a comfort as we go through the rest of this heart ache. Vet's here are not as up and up on different meds and therapies. They refer us to another state. Its like we live in some primitive area even though we really don't. The UP is always last to catch up with the times on anything. For ourselves, we also have to go to other states to get care needed. Usually its to MN for Mayo Clinic or Rhochester. Dr's up here are generally small minded and do a lot of misdiagnosing. If someone doesn't fit the book description, then they are written off as it is all in our head. Tomorrow will by no means be easy, but I cannot handle what my sweetheart is going through either. It is not fair to her. I really appreciate the friendship and support here. It means more than you know! I'm glad I have you to "talk" to. Thank you for listening.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Big hugs to you and your family. Such a hard thing to do.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Had the heart to heart talk. My work schedule is thankfully lighter than originally tomorrow but I still have a full day. We will have to take her in tomorrow late afternoon. I would so much rather have a had her this whole time to love than to have never known her at all. She's been just the most wonderful friend I have ever had. Smart too! Gets that from her "mom" I always say.  Now my hubby understands a bit of my world of hospice. Its a hard job and now he knows why I come home in the moods that I do sometimes. I'm glad too that we brought home Zoey, our shelter rescue last March. She was an unplanned addition that has been a joy to Izzabelle & us. She will be a comfort as we go through the rest of this heart ache. Vet's here are not as up and up on different meds and therapies. They refer us to another state. Its like we live in some primitive area even though we really don't. The UP is always last to catch up with the times on anything. For ourselves, we also have to go to other states to get care needed. Usually its to MN for Mayo Clinic or Rhochester. Dr's up here are generally small minded and do a lot of misdiagnosing. If someone doesn't fit the book description, then they are written off as it is all in our head. Tomorrow will by no means be easy, but I cannot handle what my sweetheart is going through either. It is not fair to her. I really appreciate the friendship and support here. It means more than you know! I'm glad I have you to "talk" to. Thank you for listening.


Yes..big hugs!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Seven, she's knows she was lucky you were her person. Maybe one of her jobs here on earth was to help your husband understand your world better. She'll be at peace. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks EV. My precious left me for heaven last night after we went to bed. I know she didn't want us to see her suffer anymore either. Sure do love and miss her. Been a really hard day today. Course the ground is frozen here now so even though we long since made a place for her before this, the dirt set aside is a frozen mound. Zoey I guess ignored hubby all day. I came home and she came bounding to me as always. He came out of the garage, "she hates me." I said what? "She hates me. Wouldn't have anything to do with me all day!" he said. Awww, she's just hurting too and lost right now. Besides, she's been a mama's girl since the moment he handed her to me when he got her from the shelter this past March.  Thankful to have her sitting in my lap right now.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 7chick. Thoughts are with you and your husband .


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Thanks EV. My precious left me for heaven last night after we went to bed. I know she didn't want us to see her suffer anymore either. Sure do love and miss her. Been a really hard day today. Course the ground is frozen here now so even though we long since made a place for her before this, the dirt set aside is a frozen mound. Zoey I guess ignored hubby all day. I came home and she came bounding to me as always. He came out of the garage, "she hates me." I said what? "She hates me. Wouldn't have anything to do with me all day!" he said. Awww, she's just hurting too and lost right now. Besides, she's been a mama's girl since the moment he handed her to me when he got her from the shelter this past March.  Thankful to have her sitting in my lap right now.


Sorry to hear 7chicks.....thinking of you..hugs from New Zealand


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hugs to you and your husband. So sorry.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks. Your words of kinds are greatly appreciated. Hubby was looking at another rat terrier while I was gone to work today but none are remotely close to our area. Closest he found is in Decatur, IL which is all of an 8 - 9 hour drive from here. I'm not sure I am ready. These past 4 months of dealing with Izzabelle being sick have been very hard on me. This young dog he is looking at is a spitting image of her. I mean right down to the face markings and back markings. Only real difference is that this one has more of a tail. I think we need time to deal with our loss first.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

As I saw in FB, she's in s better place. She knows you loved her and was very happy you were her humans. Try to take good care of yourself. It's been a rough ride.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

7 chicks im so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine how hard it would be to lose such a special friend((( hugs)))


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Thanks EV. My precious left me for heaven last night after we went to bed. I know she didn't want us to see her suffer anymore either. Sure do love and miss her. Been a really hard day today. Course the ground is frozen here now so even though we long since made a place for her before this, the dirt set aside is a frozen mound. Zoey I guess ignored hubby all day. I came home and she came bounding to me as always. He came out of the garage, "she hates me." I said what? "She hates me. Wouldn't have anything to do with me all day!" he said. Awww, she's just hurting too and lost right now. Besides, she's been a mama's girl since the moment he handed her to me when he got her from the shelter this past March.  Thankful to have her sitting in my lap right now.


oh dear, supportive one. Such a sad time for you. your wisdom will see you through, but I'm sorry you are having to suffer this loss.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Treehouse. Haven't even wanted to be here at home because she's not with me. I'm so used to her being with me everywhere I go. I know it will get easier but boy, right now is pretty darned rotten! Just been a bad year in general. Lost both maternal grandparents 2 months apart this spring/summer, an aunt on the 17th, one on the hubby's side the 16th, and now Izzabelle to finish off the year. Too much!!!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh 7chicks, I am sorry for all of your recent losses. This year wasn't good for a lot of people. Lets hope we are all blessed with a better year in 2013. (hug)


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine your pain and that of your husband and the friendly rescue dog you hold for comfort. I hope you will celebrate her life with a tree planting...I try to plant a dogwood for my pet dogs...*****willows or butterfly bushes for my cats...chicks and hen succulent plants around big rocks in my gardens...sunflowers for other birds...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Westelle said:


> I am so so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine your pain and that of your husband and the friendly rescue dog you hold for comfort. I hope you will celebrate her life with a tree planting...I try to plant a dogwood for my pet dogs...*****willows or butterfly bushes for my cats...chicks and hen succulent plants around big rocks in my gardens...sunflowers for other birds...


I'm planning to plant her an apple tree this coming Spring actually. She LOVED "apple balls." What better tasting toy could a dog ask for!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

My condolences for you and your hubby's loss.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Been so busy with the holidays and all...just checked in to see how you were making out with your little dog...so sorry to hear she passed away. I've had several pets in my lifetime pass...it really hurts. We love them like our children! Give it a little time and open up your heart...their is another little one out there that needs you! Hugs and prayers... Jen


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

My doggie group like appleballs also...that's a great idea and I hope the shade and fruit bring you good health and happy memories.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Westelle said:


> I am so so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine your pain and that of your husband and the friendly rescue dog you hold for comfort. I hope you will celebrate her life with a tree planting...I try to plant a dogwood for my pet dogs...*****willows or butterfly bushes for my cats...chicks and hen succulent plants around big rocks in my gardens...sunflowers for other birds...


I love your idea! I have plantings that commemorate events and lives, but your suggestions are spot on!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I'm planning to plant her an apple tree this coming Spring actually. She LOVED "apple balls." What better tasting toy could a dog ask for!


I love this ... as I said before she was lucky to have you.

Remember the good times.  (forever in your heart they shall ever be)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hubby has it in his head to adopt a 4 yr dog that looks just like Izzabelle. Dog is 500 miles away. I'm not ready for that. If it didn't look so much like her, then maybe I would be more okay with it. He found this dog on the internet the same day Izz passed. He's been obsessed with going to get it since. Adoption process started Saturday. He's just waiting for the call to go get it now. Forgets, its me not him who does 80% + of the care for the pets. Forgets its me who did the huge amount of vet running for Izzabelle when she was first showing signs of being sick but we didn't know what for positive. In 2 weeks, I'll be gone from noon Thursday until around 4:30 on Friday for clinic. This lasts for 7 weeks so for a little while, I will be here less and him gone to work for 10 hrs a day. Being I am generally home the most, what if it doesn't get along with my 2 existing dogs (most importantly my other rat Zoey)? What if its not housebroke? Says unknown for that in the description. And my last thing, what if I simply cannot accept this poor little dog arriving at the worst time possible? At the latest, dog will be here next Saturday and possibly as early as tomorrow. $200 + another $200 - $250 for gas to get it. Money we don't have to burn. I am not a happy camper at all right now.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are not ready yet , put your foot down. I am sure your husband will understand. It is not fair for you or your other dogs. Sit down and talk it over with him. Nobody can ever replace a lost dog, you can only start a new friendship. So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You need to tell him no. I have two people right now who keep telling me how unhappy they are that someone did this to them. One was a brother, one was a husband. Tell him this would be very bad for you right now. Too soon! Tell him it won't fix the heartache. Cut will make it worse. Guys don't seen to get this.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been adamant but I think he's still going to do it anyway. Shelter is suppose to call him on his cell today he said. I will be long gone on the road for work today so I won't even be home until this evening. We finally got the dirt thawed so we could bury Izz yesterday. Happy new year's hey. =( Anyway, he asked me yesterday if I really don't want that other dog. I told him no! Its too soon, he's gone to work 5 - 6 days a week, I'm gone back to school on Monday and have work, and the fact it looks too much like Izzabelle makes it harder for me to accept. He has always done what he wants to do regardless of me. =/ Today is the first day Zoey will be home alone with our german with us both being gone to work. She's been keeping a close eye on me since she rolled out of bed. Planning to have my stepson stop in to potty her this afternoon and love her up a bit.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I've been adamant but I think he's still going to do it anyway. Shelter is suppose to call him on his cell today he said. I will be long gone on the road for work today so I won't even be home until this evening. We finally got the dirt thawed so we could bury Izz yesterday. Happy new year's hey. =( Anyway, he asked me yesterday if I really don't want that other dog. I told him no! Its too soon, he's gone to work 5 - 6 days a week, I'm gone back to school on Monday and have work, and the fact it looks too much like Izzabelle makes it harder for me to accept. He has always done what he wants to do regardless of me. =/ Today is the first day Zoey will be home alone with our german with us both being gone to work. She's been keeping a close eye on me since she rolled out of bed. Planning to have my stepson stop in to potty her this afternoon and love her up a bit.


be strong, My Friend. You know you are right. 
(though having buckled in similar straits, I gotta say, there's a point where you regroup and make the best of any relationship/dog/life choice, and you seem like someone who will survive and thrive and make it work if you have to.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

My best-friend-chicken just died on November 23. It's really hard, but friends and family usually help to get through the sadness. For about a week and a half after she died, I was obsessed about looking through her pictures. I felt like I didn't take enough pictures of her and was mad at myself for that. But eventually I just accepted that I had to get on with my life and not spend every single second thinking of my chicken and crying. Now I have pictures of her hung up around my room, and take brief moments to think of those happy times. Take your time with this, and remember that everyone here wants to help you with this just as much as I do. Stay strong.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

The shelter called him on his cell while he was at work. They checked vet references and personal references today. He made arrangement with them to get this dog on Saturday. His son is going with him. One of the shelter ladies who knows this dog the best said she is really sweet and gets along well with everyone and the other animals at the shelter. I just really hope it's been housetrained! Even if she is, after being at the shelter and coming to a new place, it will take some time to train her where the doora are to let her out and for us to learn how to understand each other on potty biz.

I know what you mean lilychicken. Lost my Holley (EE) in Sept. I only got to have her for a few months. She had issues when I got her that didn't make sense until the whole thing played out. I am a nut when it comes to my camera. Never, unless on accident, do I leave w/o my camera so I tend to have tons of pics of everyone except me. Even if its just to go outside to clean the coop I have my camera with. Its those off moments that you get the best pictures. When my first hen Sweetpea passed just a couple weeks before her 1st b-day 2 yrs ago, I was so miserable. Hubby took me to fur & feather swap a couple weeks after and got me to pick a new baby. Choose a month old black australorp who became so spoiled and well trained, that it took me literally months to get her into the big girl coop. She is so docile though that she would take their beatings. I ended up getting her a buddy to be with then managed to get them in together. Chickens have such big personalities when like any animal, are given the time to show them. 

We buried Izz yesterday. Its going to take a long while to get over the sting of losing her. I did so much with her and took her everywhere. It really helps to be able to be here and be open and honest with what is rolling around in my head and heart. This is the only support I really have. I really appreciate you all. Its amazing how we all are connected by one simple common thread - chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken friends are the best! Hope this new dog is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Me too EV. Me too. I did buy her a new reflective pink leash and collar yesterday and a pretty pink sweater. I will give that to hubby for his soon to be new dog either later tomorrow evening or Saturday early a.m. I'm not sure what time he is leaving but it will have to be early, early to get there. We gain an hour with the time difference of an hour so that helps. As I was typing this, the shelter called. She has a rash on her belly so they took her to the vet today. Vet did a scrape. Figuring she is having an allergic reaction to the sweater she was wearing so she'll be coming home with 2 medications. I'll have to reconsider the sweater then for her to come home in or at least wash it first huh.

Glad I got to talk to the shelter. I feel a bit better now. The dogs like our little bare bellied rats are put into little jackets & sweaters during the day for going out to play. The sweaters are taken off at bedtime. Said she is a very sweet girl who gets along very well with everyone, kids, people, big dogs, little dogs, and cats. I have Sunday off so I'll get a day to spend getting to know this new family member before the new semester starts on Monday.

Funny. Zoey came home with 2 medications too when Tom brought her home in March. Hers was because she was so upset being at the shelter, that she was vomiting blood and had diarrhea. Didn't take her long to blossom into a healthy, beautiful, spoiled rotten young girl.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Please accept this little baby!! She needs you and I know it will work out. It doesn't mean you love your other one any less...I feel this one is really going to help you! Hugs...Jen


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought of you when I saw this.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you Jen & Vicki. I crawled into bed this afternoon with Zoey and didn't wake up for 2 hours. So much for my big plans of all the stuff I was going to accomplish here at home today. Needed the rest though after the rollercoaster. Today is the first day I've had to myself to deal with everything that has happened in this whirlwind 2 weeks. 

I will be open to this new pooch when she arrives. Buying her some new things of her own to welcome her yesterday after work actually made me feel a bit better too. Maybe she will help Zoey be not so lonely. Zoey had a hard time yesterday being home alone so long even though she was right with Lily our german. I had no doubt that Izzabelle and Zoey were meant to be so maybe like you say Jen, this one will be too. However, I am NOT keeping that awful name she was given by her original owner - Prissy! I seriously draw the line at that!  So you all better start thinking here. That name just "has" to go! Thing is, my favorite names already went to my chickens, Zoey, Lily and the 2 cats. Here are the already taken names: Ivy, Ashley (cats), Zoey, Lily (dogs), Sophie, Macie, Tillie, Butterscotch (named by 9 yr old cousin), Josie, Abbie, Chloe, Lilah, Alyviah - all my chickens. Holley and Sweetpea (my little darling hens I have lost).


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask yourself, "what am I supposed to be learning from this?" I do that a lot when I find myself resisting anything. It's a Yoga thing. But I have to tell you I have grown considerably because of those few little words. 

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, what about the names Rosie, Brooklyn, or Bridgette? Or what about Ivory? Or Brittany?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you believe, he likes the name Prissy??? He will not call her anything else. =P I've been calling her Missy so she isn't too confused and it at least sounds normal. Funny thing is, he drove 900 miles to get her ... and she follows me everywhere. Greets me like her whole world is perfect whenever I walk in the door even if it wasn't even 5 minutes ago that I walked out. Darned pooch is growing on me. Zoey is so happy having a playmate. She is housebroke. Very skittish at times but rarely with me now. Still gets skittish quite a bit with the hubby. Sleeps with him at night but he had to really coax her to go with him last night.  
Picture is from the 9th when I was packing for class. Have to stay out of town for Thursday nights for clinic because of the tight times of clinic being so close for Thursday's & Friday's. Have this for 7 weeks. One week down, soon to be two after this week. She cries whenever I leave. Poor girl. She is the pooch on the right.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She looks very happy and healthy!

Cute pair!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She is. Started marking my clothes this a.m. when I was getting ready for work (rubbing her scent on them). I've never had a dog do that to my stuff before. Hate leaving my girls for class tomorrow. Just reminding myself its just for a night and only for 5 more weeks after this week. Besides, my coop - a disaster when I got home last week! Ugghhh. My poor hens. Good thing it is only for a short time. Apparently the hubby needs more training.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad the story has a happy ending!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Me too. ADORABLE GIRLS!!! She is just trying to make sure other dogs you may meet know you are hers. lol. Sweet Prissy Missy.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry...at least u knew/know that she has/had a good life (sorry about the / I haven't read all 6 pages yet so I don't know the status) I'm still so sorry. I lost a dog to being run over by a truck 
Hope u get over it well 
((Hug))
OliviaE


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Olivia. We lost Izzabelle to renal cancer. It was awful. We still tear up over it. Its been just under 2 months now. New dog helps but of course she's not Izzabelle. Had Izz for 10 years; since the age of 7 weeks old. She was spoiled rotten that's for sure and so much loved. Can't wait for spring to come so I can plant her an apple tree. She loved apple "balls." At least we knew she was sick so we were able to care for her all the way to the end. To have lost her unexpectedly would have been even worse like you lost your dog. That had to have been extremely hard. =(


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes it was real hard and I was only 5-6 and that dog wast best friend but when u had a dog for ten yrs that had to extremely hard...I'm so sorry.at least u got another doggie.i have a dog and fish now and getting chicks so u and me will have more best friends to love it's so nice that u r planting a apple tree for Izzy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I hate this long cold winter this year. We had to dig the hole before winter (at Thanksgiving) came so it was ready for when the day arrived. Then it was sit & wait for 3 days for the dirt in the wheelbarrow to thaw so we could bury her. That made it hard. I just want to be able to visit her and fix up her space for her. Its been a sad winter and I just want it to end already.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I bet this loooonnngg winter is hard for u. At least she is in a better place. I understand...my FAVORITE fish ever died the first day it snowed and I had to leave him in the tank(u may be thinking "what's so special about a fish) but this fish I literally had to write 5 essays and had to beg for 1 yr)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey, fish are awesome! I had an oscar and he would get so excited when I'd get back home. He'd "follow" as best he could in his tank, to see where I was going and what I was doing. My algea eater I had for 11 yrs before he died from a disease brought home with "healthy" fish from regular fish/pet store locally. He had a mind of his own!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha so did this fish(twizzler) she would follow me all around the house(of course in the tank) I love oscars but this fish was a betta. I also have snails. I love those snails...I think one is going to lay eggs soon


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha I love oscars this fish was a betta. I also have snails and one is going to lay eggs soon


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops sorry I didn't think the first post was sent


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

My big dog, Muhu (pronounced moohoo) has cancer. She will be 10 in May... She is a giant breed so 10 years is considered ancient. HER cancer is on her knee on top of metal plates that are there to fix her knees. I thought I had made the right decision to not operate due to her age...but now I am not soas easier...you know? sure...I just don't want it to be a mess withthe metal plates ...sometimes I wish life was easier


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Tried to post her picture...instead my mushroom picture and newly hatched baby chick showed up...lol...silly program...Muhu weighs about 160 pounds now.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Look up Outsmartyourcancer.com and protocel and eissac tea. There are lots of ways to treat cancer safely and effectively. The medicine machine doesn't want you to know about them because they need to continue to make big money in the cancer industry using treatments that don't work but cost a lot. Just saying.....


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok...thanks...I will. She had TPLO surgery on both knees...we were watching lump for some time...we were under the impression it might be a pressure sore...from laying around...they took fluids from the lump...and then were thinking it might be a cyst...but as they tried to get more fluid...they were just getting mass and blood...so checked it undr the microscope and found the purple granular cells lots. I eill check out the site in the morning...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This darned cancer!!! It makes me so angry!  So many put through hell and back because of it. I hope that your baby will be okay Westelle. Hugs and prayers. Let me know how things go. Izzabelle's was too far gone to be able to fight it by the time we found out she had it. Sure do miss that little angel.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I know your pain and shock...I just posted about my Muhu's mass on her leg...We thought she had a pressure sore...she has metal plates in her knees. It made sense. The mass grew larger so they tested it...she is nearly 10...but a giant breed. THAT news is about a week old...we took another of our doggies in...this one our 8 yr old shih tzu, Rosie. She has a tumor on one of her mammaries. 50/50 chance it will be malignant...or not. SURGERY is scheduled for Tuesday. I am thinking of you and your hubby and your beloved doggies.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck with your Rosie. I hope you get back positive news. How is Muhu doing?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dogs. I love the large breeds. We had a Newfy and he also had a metal plate in his hip. He got a sore about a year or 2 later and we had to bring him in to drain it. Every year we had to do this. He is no longer with us but I think of him often. Hope the best for you and your animals .


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had a hard time coping with a dog's death. I didn't lose him to cancer though. I live out in the country. My neighbor's 3 Great Pyrenees were always on our land and we complained for many years. We keep our dogs in a yard. They aren't allowed to roam everywhere. Two days before Christmas 2011 I was gone. Phoenix my chocolate lab got out after pushing a part of the fence down. My daughter and I came home saw the fence torn down and went to look for him. We found him mauled to death in the pasture. All my neighbor said was, "I'm going through a divorce. Hope you don't expect me to pay for anything." I'm still not over thinking about the pain Phoenix went through. He was a sweetie. Thanks for letting me tell my story. Here's a picture of him. 
They take a piece of your heart with them don't they.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw I'm so sorry for poor Phoenix  I honestly dont like those great dogs ( I just said great because there is many like Great Danes and the dogs that killed Phoenix)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I understand completely Pinkter. That's what bothers me so much about Izz. Her last couple days were just nasty. She was so so sick. Hubby was home with her. I was stuck at work. Glad he was home with her. I just am so sorry about what she went through. It was a train wreck I couldn't stop. Guess I feel like part of my job is to help heal & fix things. That's why I went into nursing. I couldn't fix this for her. I didn't want her to suffer and cancer made her suffer. All she wanted was to be here with us which we honored. She was just so sick. =( Your neighbor's excuse would hurt me too. I understand they were hurting at the time but gosh, their dogs took away something very precious and irreplaceable. You can't put a price on life. Many hugs! Your Phoenix is so handsome! LOVE his name!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I understand. I felt so helpless for his pain. He made it a few hours then died in the emergency vet clinic.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor little guy Pinkter. =( I bet he knew how much he was loved though and was glad you were there with him.

Isn't great though that we have this "place" to share and support each other? You all have been so fundamental in helping through this ordeal since my very first post sharing what was happening. I wasn't sure how I would be received for starting this thread but I knew I needed to "talk" to someone/anyone. This place is a my happy place where I get to set the world aside for a little while.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Me too 7chicks!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey I know this is off topic but befor I posted this it was EGG-zacly 100 posts ( get egg because we r on a chicken forum app hehe ok)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Hey I know this is off topic but befor I posted this it was EGG-zacly 100 posts ( get egg because we r on a chicken forum app hehe ok)


Okay there smarty pants!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha lol


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Okay there smarty pants!


This is what I was hahaha- ing about btw


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

It is nicety see that the title of this thread ends up being a gigglefest. It does my heart good!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chickenland! . .......


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Wahahahaha...ain't it great?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Totally


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about the mauling of your dog...and the unneighborly response. I am also sorry he didn't make it thru the injuries. I can imagine the horror of finding a mauled dog. We haad a situation started between our dog with Cancer and our oldest daughter's dog we were watching. They were fighting over attention for my husband as he had jst gotten home...our medium sized pointer mix was in between them...and she became the object of their anger at each other...once the mauling started...all four of the bigger dogs were attacking her....she was an innocent...my husband did his best to pull dogs off of her...but as he pulled them off and went to pull another off the pulled off one would get back into the mix...Nipper managed to escape up the steps to the deck...my husband grabbed her and opened the gate to get her on the deck...the shih tzus then tried to attack her...he got her to safety and cleaned up the blood he could and noted some superficial wounds...but he did not see her grave wounds...her abdominal skin had been pulled away from her abdominal muscle...the was a large opening...I swore I could see her internal organs in it...large puncture wounds on her legs...and more her skin on her back was detached from the muscle wall of her back...but not an open wound...needless to say...she had much healing to go thru...we had a large vet bill as a result...and I always bring a hose with a high power sprayer on it to blast offending or posturing dogs when new dogs are visiting...I alwayds advance the dogs with confidence...or they try to be an alpha...if your dog left your property...and was playful or agressive when coming in contact with that trio pack...it was likely they wete figuring they had the right to bring your dog down...It is the nature of dogs to do that...but. losing hime for any reason.in such a manner is not something any dog owner should have to experience. Regardless of the pain of divorce your neighbor was going thru...you shpuld have pushed to have them pay the vet bill...and have pushed to have them control the travelings of their dogs....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh how horrific Westelle! =( I am so glad she healed and is okay. What an awful ordeal to go through! And in the meantime as I type this, Missy just gased me out! Whew stinky girl!!! =P


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Westelle thank you. Why it happened was the aggravating part. Their dogs and goats were on our land off and on for 5 years. We kept complaining but they never took it seriously. That day Phoenix got out he stayed on our land. They were over here! Phoenix was a playful, loving dog. I'm sure he ran up to them expecting to play. He was such a sweetie. One weekend my daughter had a friend spend the night that was TERRIFIED of dogs. By the next day she was loving and hugging all over him. That's was just Phoenix.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Westelle said:


> I am so sorry about the mauling of your dog...and the unneighborly response. I am also sorry he didn't make it thru the injuries. I can imagine the horror of finding a mauled dog. We haad a situation started between our dog with Cancer and our oldest daughter's dog we were watching. They were fighting over attention for my husband as he had jst gotten home...our medium sized pointer mix was in between them...and she became the object of their anger at each other...once the mauling started...all four of the bigger dogs were attacking her....she was an innocent...my husband did his best to pull dogs off of her...but as he pulled them off and went to pull another off the pulled off one would get back into the mix...Nipper managed to escape up the steps to the deck...my husband grabbed her and opened the gate to get her on the deck...the shih tzus then tried to attack her...he got her to safety and cleaned up the blood he could and noted some superficial wounds...but he did not see her grave wounds...her abdominal skin had been pulled away from her abdominal muscle...the was a large opening...I swore I could see her internal organs in it...large puncture wounds on her legs...and more her skin on her back was detached from the muscle wall of her back...but not an open wound...needless to say...she had much healing to go thru...we had a large vet bill as a result...and I always bring a hose with a high power sprayer on it to blast offending or posturing dogs when new dogs are visiting...I alwayds advance the dogs with confidence...or they try to be an alpha...if your dog left your property...and was playful or agressive when coming in contact with that trio pack...it was likely they wete figuring they had the right to bring your dog down...It is the nature of dogs to do that...but. losing hime for any reason.in such a manner is not something any dog owner should have to experience. Regardless of the pain of divorce your neighbor was going thru...you shpuld have pushed to have them pay the vet bill...and have pushed to have them control the travelings of their dogs....I am so sorry for your loss.


I am so sorry for your poor doggy


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Thanks EV. My precious left me for heaven last night after we went to bed. I know she didn't want us to see her suffer anymore either. Sure do love and miss her. Been a really hard day today. Course the ground is frozen here now so even though we long since made a place for her before this, the dirt set aside is a frozen mound. Zoey I guess ignored hubby all day. I came home and she came bounding to me as always. He came out of the garage, "she hates me." I said what? "She hates me. Wouldn't have anything to do with me all day!" he said. Awww, she's just hurting too and lost right now. Besides, she's been a mama's girl since the moment he handed her to me when he got her from the shelter this past March.  Thankful to have her sitting in my lap right now.


Hey, look on the bright side, now se gets to chase chickens for eternity


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry! Hate to see you sad and hurting. 

Wish I could make it go away. At least you have each other. 

Namaste, my friend.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's hard losing a beloved pet. I know how you feel. I was heartbroken when I lost my Boston Terrier to a brain tumor, but I pulled through it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry you had this go through JC17. How long ago was it for you? Its been just over 3 months for me since losing Izzabelle to cancer and it still breaks my heart. I have a beautiful framed 11x14 in the living room of her that was hung long before she got sick. Sometimes looking at it makes me sad because I do still miss her so much but I don't have the heart to move the picture to a different spot either. The thought of moving it makes me want to cry. Darned if these pets of ours don't leave awfully big paw prints on the heart. Because I don't have kids, these pets of mine are what my world revolves around. I get so much joy from them.


----------



## greenfoley (May 2, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Had the heart to heart talk. My work schedule is thankfully lighter than originally tomorrow but I still have a full day. We will have to take her in tomorrow late afternoon. I would so much rather have a had her this whole time to love than to have never known her at all. She's been just the most wonderful friend I have ever had. Smart too! Gets that from her "mom" I always say.  Now my hubby understands a bit of my world of hospice. Its a hard job and now he knows why I come home in the moods that I do sometimes. I'm glad too that we brought home Zoey, our shelter rescue last March. She was an unplanned addition that has been a joy to Izzabelle & us. She will be a comfort as we go through the rest of this heart ache. Vet's here are not as up and up on different meds and therapies. They refer us to another state. Its like we live in some primitive area even though we really don't. The UP is always last to catch up with the times on anything. For ourselves, we also have to go to other states to get care needed. Usually its to MN for Mayo Clinic or Rhochester. Dr's up here are generally small minded and do a lot of misdiagnosing. If someone doesn't fit the book description, then they are written off as it is all in our head. Tomorrow will by no means be easy, but I cannot handle what my sweetheart is going through either. It is not fair to her. I really appreciate the friendship and support here. It means more than you know! I'm glad I have you to "talk" to. Thank you for listening.


Obviously I am several months and several pages behind but I wanted to send out hugs anyways as I am sure they are still welcome. On April 6th I said goodbye to my once in a lifetime dog, my 13yr old mini Schnauzer, Henry. I feel your pain as for us it was also a matter of keeping him comfortable in the end and weighing the quality of life every day for months, not wanting him to suffer but not wanting to let him go too soon, either.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That is such a hard thing to have to do. I am so so so sorry for your loss. Four months and I still miss my little girl. Your hugs are very welcome. Snow has finally left here for the season so I was able to fix up her place last weekend. Now I am waiting for the frost to leave the ground so I can plant an apple tree or two for her. She loved "apple balls." We have another dog now who will be 5 in June. My spouse found her on the internet the day we lost Izzabelle. I wasn't happy about it but he was hell bound to get her. Well, I ended up with a new lap buddy who is sleeping snuggled up tight to my side right now. Poor guy, brought home a rat terrier March 2012 and that one became instantly a momma's girl too.  These pets of ours take up such a big space in our hearts and life. Sending my hugs back your way and hopes that your heavy heart becomes lighter with each new day. - Sincerely - Robyn


----------



## greenfoley (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. The apples trees sound like a great idea  We will not be living here much longer, I had Henry cremated so I could make sure he is always with me. Currently I have his ashes on a shelf beside my side of the bed, I can reach out and touch them while lying in bed. For my birthday in July I told my husband I wanted a pendant made with some of his ashes from an Etsy store. My heart is so heavy right now, it's been four weeks today. I am doing better, am better able to see past the pain to remember how bad he was and how much better it is for *him* that it's over. I have loved other dogs before and will love other dogs again but there will never be another Henry.

I am glad your new addition is doing well. Dang animals don't care whose they are "supposed" to be, the chose their people. Henry was supposed to be my mom's, we bought him for her. He was mine from day one. A kitten we had from birth I kept from the litter, he was supposed to be mine, that cat never did like me but ADORED my mom, they were super close until diabetes took him at age 16. We have two other dogs, an Akita and an Azawakh, that were both my husband's dogs before we met. I love them dearly but am feeling rather lost without a dog of my own. I got Henry when he was 11wks old and other than a 3 month stint where I went out of state on a job and left him home with my mom, this is officially the longest I have ever gone without being with him by far. I can't believe how much I miss him.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I know just how you feel. In the 10 years I was blessed to have Izzabelle, I spent one night away from her. That was to take my 2 day emt testing that was an hour away 9 years ago. She's met many of my patients (I do home health & hospice) and brought many smiles to them as well. Never walked her on a leash except on occasion to be legal. She was so well behaved that she always stayed by your side. Put a leash on her and she didn't know what to do. She was extremely independent and bullheaded. Love her to bits. Drove me nuts having this long winter because I couldn't get to her where she was laid to rest. Now that I can "see" her, I feel better. She loved my chicks when they were small. Fought with Abbie (RIR) over the apple balls as Abbie got to be bigger than her. Both too stubborn to back down. lol Many sweet memories of her. Its hard to remember that when we bring these little darlings home, that they are ours to love for only so long. 

I just hope that as this rat terrier we adopted in January that has gotten even more attached to me and vice versa these past couple weeks, that I have her for a very long time. She will already be 5 this June. Missy's latest stunt starting the past couple days is to find something of mine like my bag of odds & ends I keep with me, and rip everything out of it and strew it across the livingroom. Gee's I will have only been outside for a short time to tuck the chickens & ducks in for the night. Came in this evening after about a 1/2 hour to a mess across the floor. I'm assuming she is doing this to let me know I'm hers and am not to be away without her? 

I like what you have done with Henry. Now you can keep him with you for always!!! Right where he would want to be too!


----------

